

Transparency vs Asymmetrical Information (on Google) - slaven
http://www.seobook.com/transparency

======
sounds
Ok... since nobody else has commented I'm assuming this isn't very interesting
to most people.

I at least found the read interesting. I admit, I disagree on a lot of points,
but Google does need to work on their public image.

Instead of elaborating, if you've read the article, please reply with your
reaction. (I'm not sure anyone will.)

